# Hot Cheese Cold Smoke



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 17, 2012)

Going to a BBQ for 3 days at the end of the month. Doing more cheese.

Hot cheeses going with some cold smoke maple.

This one 1st.













msch.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 17, 2012






Left top.

Habanero jack

Horse radish

NY Extra sharp.
 













msch1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 17, 2012






Maple smoke rolling.













msch2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 17, 2012






AMZNPS With Maple.













msch3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 17, 2012


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 17, 2012)

Interesting cheeses...like that hot stuff huh? I'll take the Horseradish and Xtra Sharp


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 17, 2012)

That three alarm cheese sounds awesome - I have never seen that anywhere around here


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 17, 2012)

All the Sams Clubs around here have it.

Butt burners


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 17, 2012)

I'll have to check here and have my kids check in OH...my dad would love that stuff!


----------



## tennsmoker (Sep 17, 2012)

Nepas, looks like the temp there in Savannah is 84-86deg., what temp will you be smoking that cheese? thanx for any info,

al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 17, 2012)

TennSmoker said:


> Nepas, looks like the temp there in Savannah is 84-86deg., what temp will you be smoking that cheese? thanx for any info,
> 
> al


No temp running, Just the AMZNPS

I dont use much ice cuz it creates moisture on the cheese.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 17, 2012)

Let rest to room temp before vac sealing.
 













msch4.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 17, 2012


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 17, 2012)

Ready to go.













MSCH5.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 17, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Sep 17, 2012)

nepas said:


> All the Sams Clubs around here have it.
> 
> *Butt burners*


Been there... done that....


----------



## roller (Sep 17, 2012)

That looks great ! I have to start looking a cheeses at Sam`s instead of meat all the time...


----------



## tennsmoker (Sep 17, 2012)

Nepas,

how long did you have the cheese in the smoker, the reason I ask is I have only smoked cheese once and it came out too smokey!!

smoked 4 hrs with hickory with my AMZNPS,

al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 18, 2012)

TennSmoker said:


> Nepas,
> 
> how long did you have the cheese in the smoker, the reason I ask is I have only smoked cheese once and it came out too smokey!!
> 
> ...


2 hours. No heat used from the smoker.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## driedstick (Sep 20, 2012)

That looks great never heard of the 3 alarm or horseradish will have to keep my eye out for that.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 20, 2012)

3 Alarm i got at sams club, horseradish i got at piggly wiggly


----------



## boykjo (Sep 20, 2012)

looks great rick.............


----------



## venture (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks like a winner!

It will be at least a month here before we do cheese smokes without ice.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## stewie-q (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks amazing...

Please explain to the new guy... What is AMZNPS? 

Please and thx in advance!


----------



## unionguynw (Dec 13, 2012)

Stewie-Q said:


> Looks amazing...
> 
> 
> Please explain to the new guy... What is AMZNPS?
> ...



It's a pellet smoker that doesn't add much heat to your smoking chamber. Excellent for controlling your heat and smoke independently!

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## holdem (Dec 15, 2012)

Stewie-Q said:


> Looks amazing...
> 
> Please explain to the new guy... What is AMZNPS?
> 
> Please and thx in advance!


A maze ing pellet smoker....look at the right side of the homepage. go to Todd's web site and get one ordered!! You will not be disappointed.


----------



## smokeone (Jan 20, 2013)

Old thread so I am sure you found these by now. AMNPS =  http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp  Links in the adds on this site. Highly recommended!

Anyone just use zip locks for storing the cheese. Cant afford a good sealer right now and wanting to smoke some cheese this week as soon as I get my ET-732 from Todd

.


----------

